# L F T S 10/27



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw with my brother at one end of the farm and me towards the middle of it. Giving a shot with the decoy this morning.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

One under me at 7, the view today


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Big buck went by me in the dark


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ingbow said:


> L F T S !!! Damn thumb !


Fixed it for ya!
Shot my biggest buck ever on October 27th .... 1983. Dang! Makes me think I have to get out this afternoon.
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m in the stand again. My wife left for work and I don’t work till 6 pm tonight, we got into a little argument yesterday and she said I hunt more than enough so I acted like I was staying home. As soon as she left I was hauling around the house getting everything ready to go and I made it in before daylight without bumping anything lol. I think my one cell cam is dead and the other had a new tiny Michigan 11 point on it so I at least know they’re on the move. Wood ducks are definitely on the move, they’re all over behind me today. Beautiful morning!


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

First morning sit of year passed a nice 2.5 yo 8. Came in by cam at 712 and worked 2 scrapes then layer down in range untill full shooting light.clock is hour slow


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

LFTS form Canada eh! Buck in the distance and a coyote so far!















Good luck out there friends ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Live from the office this morning for me. Go get em boys! I'll be out tonight.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I’m in the stand again. My wife left for work and I don’t work till 6 pm tonight, we got into a little argument yesterday and she said I hunt more than enough so I acted like I was staying home. As soon as she left I was hauling around the house getting everything ready to go and I made it in before daylight without bumping anything lol. I think my one cell cam is dead and the other had a new tiny Michigan 11 point on it so I at least know they’re on the move. Wood ducks are definitely on the move, they’re all over behind me today. Beautiful morning!


I hope you shoot one and have to explain that to her.


----------



## mudpuppy carleton (Mar 2, 2006)

Wrong stand again

Sent from my motorola one action using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in the tree in SE Ohio, hung a few sets yesterday but didn't hunt last night. 42 degrees and 5mph wind. Good luck to everyone out today


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a nice young 8 walk right under my stand at around 750am. Beautiful morning. I should be at work but screw it that’s what cell phones are for. Good luck all.


----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

Haven’t saw a deer in the last three Sits. Been windy in Alcona. Winds down today, hopefully they get moving!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Decided to rattle as soon as I could see. Didn't clear the perimeter. Spooked a deer to my 8 oclock. Oops. Later saw one run through the clover. Later tipped the can. Then saw a doe and fawn. Too far...


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

anagranite said:


> I'm in the tree in SE Ohio, hung a few sets yesterday but didn't hunt last night. 42 degrees and 5mph wind. Good luck to everyone out today


Good luck. I'll carry the SE Ohio, LFTS, torch when I head down Nov. 5th.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I hope you shoot one and have to explain that to her.


You know, that’s a battle worth explaining there  You see the price of beef? It’s expensive haha. A deer would feed us for quite a while and she likes tacos and other foods if it’s seasoned. Been eating duck (by myself) and she hasn’t had to make dinner a few nights so I don’t think she minds too much…until she does mind 🤣


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

It's killing me being in the office today. Two more days of work and then off for 10 days straight. I've had 6 bucks on this scrape cam since 7 am...here's a couple....


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> You know, that’s a battle worth explaining there  You see the price of beef? It’s expensive haha. A deer would feed us for quite a while and she likes tacos and other foods if it’s seasoned. Been eating duck (by myself) and she hasn’t had to make dinner a few nights so I don’t think she minds too much…until she does mind 🤣


unfortunately same scenarios in the late 80's of inflation and beef pricing lead to a mass slaughter of poached deer.....I fear for our herd.....number of boned carcasses in the ditches was unbelievable-FJB....LGB


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I wish my dad were in his blind right now!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

This little guy read the script. Followed one of the trails I cut in the CRP right to me. Just need his crazy uncle Louie to do the same.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Now that’s a wall hanger! Congratulations.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Big daddies starting to drop like flies! Congrats @John Hine


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats fellas


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations @Botiz & @John Hine...Those are some great bucks!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> 
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Way to go John…..Congratulations that’s a heck of a buck!
Flight


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow john. What a great buck. Congratulations


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

Joe Archer said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> Shot my biggest buck ever on October 27th .... 1983. Dang! Makes me think I have to get out this afternoon.
> Good luck all!
> QUOTE]I was 2 weeks old lol
> ...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Some dandies fell tonight. Great work!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats Botiz and John H
Dandies!


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Very nice john so happy for you congratulations man 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Botiz said:


>


Awesome buck!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Beautiful bucks there JohnH, Botiz, Mr Cheese, good shootin.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Wow! Congrats, some big ones going down tonight.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Only saw a few tonight, nothing close. Gonna throw a party when the skeeters finally give it up, wth.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Wow! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Botiz said:


>


STUD! CONGRATS


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Guess the little kids didn't shoot all the nice bigguns! Good job.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Saw a bunch of deer in the clover tonight. Saw 3 bucks and passed up this 8 point. Little bucks were harassing does again. Had 3 toms join the party too. Haven’t read the updates yet but I’m gonna guess a couple deer were shot tonight so congrats to all the successful hunters tonight.


----------



## 58hydraglide (Sep 1, 2008)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Whoa, what a tank and public land to boot! Congrats John, enjoy the hard work!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictu res tomorrow.


Ģreat shot on an awesome buck. Congrats!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Couple dandies taking dirt naps tonight. Congrats fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Great bucks guys! Meanwhile, I'm playing games with little dudes. This cool little double throat patch forky hung out with me for about 30 minutes. Nothing else but slicks.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Two studs tonight, congrats! Botiz let’s see the video!!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Video taken this evening by my BIL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Video taken this evening by my BIL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m guessing that video is x rated so it won’t be on here or YouTube


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


What a great buck!! Congrats well done!!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Video taken this evening by my BIL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he is carrying hammer!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Botiz said:


> All on film!


Please post when your done celebrating, beauty of a buck!! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to those puttin one down today.
And to those who got out.
Savor it all... Kill or no kill.

Slowed down at 6:20 P.M. for a buck eyeing the road. Dandy rack!
He ran in front of the vehicle behind me in a hurry. Made it across.

Where he was coming from , deer seldom are seen. Where he was headed immediately wasn't much better. 
But years ago a brute used to go through there too.
That time of year is all... Covering ground.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Very very Nice ones today! Congrats to you all! I’m envy!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Couple of real bruisers tonight guys, congrats.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Botiz said:


>


That looks like a heavy one! Did you weigh it by chance?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Dang John that is an awesome buck!! Congratulations that’s really really nice.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


What a beast! Congrats John, well done.


----------



## BigDanny (Oct 25, 2011)

Agreed with the comments on those big ones taken tonight, awesome bucks and congrats to the successful hunters.


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


What a monster! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BigDanny (Oct 25, 2011)

Not going to win any buck pole contests with this one but figured that’s what I have a combo tag for…


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Botiz said:


>





John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Congrats men! Big time bucks!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

BigDanny said:


> Not going to win any buck pole contests with this one but figured that’s what I have a combo tag for…
> View attachment 794942


That’s a beautiful buck congrats Big Danny buck pole schmuck poles!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Awesome Bucks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I checked the cam and got a couple pics of him. I wasn’t going to let this guy walk but fate was on his side today. I’m in my stand behind the two trees above the bucks shoulders in the first pic.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> Where you hunting a golf course?


Probably should have been! Saw only 3 more. The lead doe came to the head of that trail and turned towards me momentarily. I thought it would walk right in. Nope. Turned back and walked the trail out to the clover and beans.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> Well I checked the cam and got a couple pics of him. I wasn’t going to let this guy walk but fate was on his side today. I’m in my stand behind the two trees above the bucks shoulders in the first pic.
> View attachment 794945
> 
> View attachment 794946


Good gracious!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Video taken this evening by my BIL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> Good gracious!


I was so close! He got to 40 walking and I’m not comfortable with that I needed 35. At 40yds he let out a deep grunt and ran the mature doe out of the plot to the opposite side. He stopped there and trashed an autumn olive shrub. One of the fawns getting the heck out of da way!!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

BigDanny said:


> Not going to win any buck pole contests with this one but figured that’s what I have a combo tag for…
> View attachment 794942


I’d be happy with that! Very nice one!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDanny said:


> Not going to win any buck pole contests with this one but figured that’s what I have a combo tag for…
> View attachment 794942


He looks pretty darn good to me
Congrats


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> It's on


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Didn't hunt Ohio this afternoon, cameras didn’t show any deer last night or this morning at 6 locations. So I headed back after making a few more treestand adjustments and camera moves. I didn't want to get home at 1AM after getting up at 4:30 this morning. 

20 minutes after legal shooting hours I had this nice buck come to my mock scrape. I urinated in it at noon today and he didn't seem to mind.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great work tonight fella's. Congrats on layin down some good ones.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> I was so close! He got to 40 walking and I’m not comfortable with that I needed 35. At 40yds he let out a deep grunt and ran the mature doe out of the plot to the opposite side. He stopped there and trashed an autumn olive shrub. One of the fawns getting the heck out of da way!!
> View attachment 794948


That deer has 30 or 40 lbs in the neck alone!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

And congratulations to all the successful hunters.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> That deer has 30 or 40 lbs in the neck alone!


He’s definitely a big mature buck. The mature doe looked like a fawn compared to him.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

anagranite said:


> Didn't hunt Ohio this afternoon, cameras didn’t show any deer last night or this morning at 6 locations. So I headed back after making a few more treestand adjustments and camera moves. I didn't want to get home at 1AM after getting up at 4:30 this morning.
> 
> 20 minutes after legal shooting hours I had this nice buck come to my mock scrape. I urinated in it at noon today and he didn't seem to mind.
> View attachment 794949


That is a buckeye state wall hanger without a doubt anagranite! I wish you the best of luck in Ohio.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Asked my 12 year old daughter if she wanted to track my buck for me and she said YES so I let her have at it. She had a little difficulty in the beans but he slowed down when he hit the woods. Then she was basically walking along saying BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD he was breeding out both sides. 

After we were past 100 yards I had an uneasy feeling. We hit 200 and there was a bloody bed and then the blood thinned. I took over at that point and went a little ways further finding blood and running tracks. Told her that we were done for the night. 

Not sure what happened, shot felt great, looked great at the time. Arrow looked great and lots of blood at impact. 3 hours after the shot obviously something wasn't great. 

Called the boss and said that I wouldn't be in in the morning. The woods where I quit are wide open and there's a corn field a couple hundred yards away in the direction he was headed. To be continued. 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> Asked my 12 year old daughter if she wanted to track my buck for me and she said YES so I let her have at it. She had a little difficulty in the beans but he slowed down when he hit the woods. Then she was basically walking along saying BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD he was breeding out both sides.
> 
> After we were past 100 yards I had an uneasy feeling. We hit 200 and there was a bloody bed and then the blood thinned. I took over at that point and went a little ways further finding blood and running tracks. Told her that we were done for the night.
> 
> ...


Wow I’m very surprised by this turn of events. Just seeing your arrow I thought it would be a quick recovery. Good decision backing out. Good luck tomorrow I hope you find him and I think you will. Good luck sleeping too…been there done that.

I didn’t want to give your post a like but I had to because of your tracking partner. My daughter now 23 loves and I mean love to track deer with me. Always have since she was about 5 years old.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Chriss83 said:


> Have to love southern Michigan hunting...rather than b1tch to mjch we will just leave it at that lol. See more people on my private land than public any day of the week


That is. A Dammn shame,we seen couches Mattressesdumped on state forest Mon who the hell raised these pine stump savages , no respect!😱😘


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Well, no deer in the light, climbed down and on the walk back to the car caused the mother of all blows from a big group of does that had finally decided to move to the pinch. 

All good until I got to the car - for some reason today I decided to bring the crossbow rather than my compound. Letting the Excalibur off using the cocking rope - something went very wrong in the process, and before I knew it claret pouring out of my thumb and a hell of a bruise. Far as I can tell it was the cocking rope that got it - I suspect the hook slipped off. Not a pleasant experience - should have stuck to the cocking crank - or brought the compound instead.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Fantastic bucks today guys. You are setting the bar pretty dang high already. Hunted morning and evening with not much moving, gonna have to get big John out and get rid of my corn to get em moving I suppose.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Good call on backing out B&D. Here is hoping your patience is rewarded. Can't wait to see the pics!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

October 27th kicked some butt fer sure! Three beauties! Congrats you guys.
Good night for me on state land. 6 point at 20 yards at 5.00 ish. Big doe begging for an arrow at 18 yards at 6.00. Another doe 30 yards at 6.30. A big bodied deer at 6.47 at 40 that I couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe.
First time in this SeLP State land spot. Won't be my last. 
<----<<<


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow! Great Bucks! Congrats to ALL! Looking forward to seeing yours tomorrow B&D...youll get him!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Botiz said:


> All on film!


Hell yes! Can't wait to see it....can we see it?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Plugged him! Congrats!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


Wow wow wow!....wow wow!!!! I want all the details

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through


 PBJ payed off CONGRATS!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


> PBJ payed off CONGRATS!!!


I need to start bringing those.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

plugger said:


> View attachment 794955
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats Plugger, nicely done. Now the Mrs can work her culinary magic.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

.... and the hits just keep on comin!!
Great night!!
<-----<<<


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations everyone that connected today. What a great day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

anagranite said:


> Didn't hunt Ohio this afternoon, cameras didn’t show any deer last night or this morning at 6 locations. So I headed back after making a few more treestand adjustments and camera moves. I didn't want to get home at 1AM after getting up at 4:30 this morning.
> 
> 20 minutes after legal shooting hours I had this nice buck come to my mock scrape. I urinated in it at noon today and he didn't seem to mind.
> View attachment 794949


Oh dam! Nice one!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Bonnie has some work to do! Nice..


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

Great bucks guys! Meanwhile, I'm playing games with little dudes. This cool little double throat patch forky hung out with me for about 30 minutes. Nothing else but slicks.
View attachment 794935

[/QUOTE]
Same here dish. Under my stand tonight


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Great bucks tonight guys. Kudos all around!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Had some fresh scrapes in the woods and seen a couple of young bucks bird dogging a doe. It's heating up!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Great job tonight guys!! I'm so impressed with John's stateland giant. That is a true trophy and accomplishment!!! Doesn't get any better. Looks like you're in a pop up too which really adds to the difficulty from my experience.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

John Hine said:


> Got him! My biggest buck ever, a 12 point. L passed through
> View attachment 794920
> double lung and heart. I’ve been hunting my ass off for this guy. Better pictures tomorrow.


 Great buck and great shot!


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

Well my 6 point can’t hold a candle to these big ones , But I’m Thankful That The Lord Blest Me With It .


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Thread is on fire tonight. Congrats gentlemen!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Tracked him another 200 yards until he crossed the road. Not one speck of blood 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

I had similar situation last year with my oldest son’s buck. Had almost given up the next day looking for him. Found one spec of blood and just happened to jump him. Followed path again with virtually no blood and jumped him again in first area of any cover. I knew since he continued to bed quickly that he was seriously hurt. Backed out and got a dog and ended up getting a finishing shot in him. This was 20+ hours after first shot.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

After he crossed the road he crossed 400 yards of empty field. I don't have permission to go back there 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Botiz said:


>


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I finally got around to dropping the head off for a euro mount. I used Schondelmayer skull works in Hastings and I can’t recommend him enough. I dropped the head off yesterday and this morning picked up the finished skull. I don’t know how you can beat that.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I have the lower jaw too. I’d like to get him aged, is there somewhere I can send it off to? Never had a deer aged other than at a DNR CWD check station before.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Botiz said:


> I have the lower jaw too. I’d like to get him aged, is there somewhere I can send it off to? Never had a deer aged other than at a DNR CWD check station before.


Best bet would be these guys. Very neat info with the cementum annuli aging and this method is the most accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Botiz said:


> I have the lower jaw too. I’d like to get him aged, is there somewhere I can send it off to? Never had a deer aged other than at a DNR CWD check station before.


Post pics of the lower jaw. Unless it is clearly over 3 the cententum aging won't be worth the money


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Deer Aging • Experts in Cementum Annuli Forensic Aging


We are experts in deer aging. Call (512) 756-1989 for accurate and verifiable forensic cementum annuli deer aging. Wildlife Analytical Labs has been getting it right since 2004.




deerage.com


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> Post pics of the lower jaw. Unless it is clearly over 3 the cententum aging won't be worth the money


Well the moneys already been spent. I googled it after posting and found deerage.com and got it. Thanks to those who suggested it anyway.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks awesome Botiz.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Botiz said:


> I finally got around to dropping the head off for a euro mount. I used Schondelmayer skull works in Hastings and I can’t recommend him enough. I dropped the head off yesterday and this morning picked up the finished skull. I don’t know how you can beat that.


Great buck Bo! The skull mount looks great on that wall. I used Deerage.com a couple times, pretty cool process.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Got the deer age.com results back today. They said my buck was 5.5. I’m over the moon.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

That is an Old fart round these parts!
👴🦌


----------

